# How far along are you in the 2009 costume process?



## Si-cotik

*ideas*

I have a couple of ideas, but money may be a problem....as always these days! I have to buy plus size and those costumes are so darn hard to find. So I really don't know. I want something original myself, but what?


----------



## MorbidMariah

I am going as a somewhat androgynous Marquis de Sade.

I have finished my breeches, and my coat is 98% done. I also bought a cat-o-9-tails.

I still need to get fabric to make the shirt, get some white stockings, and some shoes.

No pics yet, but COMING SOON!


----------



## Biggie

What are you going as? Making my variation of the Wraith stalk-about

What have you got? I have my head halfway under construction, and adding a waist strap to my back pack at the moment. Oh and I have 26 hrs into my skull for the head so far.

What have you still to get? To much fabric, have to make the hands. Will probably make out of canvas, stuff them, and MM them. The body structure. Neck joint, and linkages to my head, and arm joints. Everything will be hand made, I am not buying any already built items.

Any in progress pictures? Not posting pics till I start my thread


----------



## Frankie's Girl

What are you going as?
*A creepy doll*


What have you got?
*Nothing yet. I have the dress and wig picked out, but they are out of stock still on the website. I'm getting a blue dress with black lace on the collar/cuffs and a blond ringlet wig, and will be doing special makeup to do a pale doll face. I do have shoes already - black heeled mary janes. *


What have you still to get?
*Everything *


Any in progress pictures?
*Not yet. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

What are you going as?
*Queen of Halloween*


What have you got?
* Purple dress ball gown type, shoes, makeup, Im doing my hair all funky I hope with lots of glitter in it and spiders all through my hair, oh and a crown I have to wear the crown *

What have you still to get?
*crown of course, some purple glitter spiders and black ones to to put in my hair and all over the dress. also may get some type of gloves, maybe long, not sure on that yet, and jewelry to pull the whole thing together*

Any in progress pictures?
*All i have is a pic of the dress, I was going to be the Evil queen of hearts but what I want to do with that costume I need time to work on it so since I have this fabulous ball gown I found for 9 bucks I thought Ill use that this year and be the evil queen next. Here is a pic of the gown I will be wearing
.*

















*If you guys have any ideas to add to my costume I may have forgotten please feel free to let me know. I am always looking for some input*


----------



## runswithvampires

i love that dress omg.. i cant get enough of it!! lucky.... anyways... i got nothing.. im still trying to think of what im gonna be .. but i think i will end up as little evil red riding hood. For some reason i had set my sight on being that since early this year.. so i think i will have to follow through with it since i cant find anything else i would want to be. I will hopefully be making my costume. so i have to get everything! that only that that i have is some really cute red lolita heels that i got for $5.


----------



## RedSonja

Spookilicious, I love that dress! What a great find and what a great idea!....the Halloween Queen! Maybe you should add a scepter....maybe topped w/ a pumpkin or a bat. Just a thought!

I've decided to do Spock this year. I've done a female version of him before, many years ago, but I thought w/ the movie that came out, I'd reprise the role.

However, I haven't done much to get it ready. I already have the ear tips from the last time. I just need the shirt and I'll probably pair it with a black mini, fishnets and leather boots. Gonna sexy Spock up!


----------



## MorbidMariah

RedSonja, that sounds so fun! I have always loved it when ladies don't feel like they can't do a certain character because they happen to be male. And that is why I decided heck with it...I'm gonna be Marquis de Sade. I hope you post pics of your costume all put together! Spock is awesome, no matter what sex! hehe


----------



## Spookilicious mama

RedSonja said:


> Spookilicious, I love that dress! What a great find and what a great idea!....the Halloween Queen! Maybe you should add a scepter....maybe topped w/ a pumpkin or a bat. Just a thought!
> 
> * Oooooh I love this idea Redsonja!!! Thanks for the idea I will definately do something like that. I totally forgot about a scepter I also agree with MorbidMariah, I think you as Spock is an excellent idea, I cant wait to see the pics*


----------



## dTor

What are you going as?

The Angel of Death (commercially known as the Winged Reaper)

What have you got?

Since I used this costume last year for our haunted trail, I've got the basics. I am modifying the wings to be stronger though. I made wings and a harness to allow me to extend my arm and articulate the wings from folded down, up to an angle of about 110* with a wingspan of about 15 feet. I had a couple of issues where the "feathers" got hung up in some bushes and caused the frame to bend. I did a temporary on-the-spot repair, but I am really beefing them up this year. The rest of the clothing portion of the costume is complete, though.

What have you still to get?

I am currently working on a new enhancement to my costume - stilts. I considered drywall stilts, but I did not want that much added height, and I believe they will probably squeak, which will detract from the character. Instead, I'm making a set of stilts using foamboard, deck planks, 1x3 poplar wood, and some old Jesus Cleets (strappy sandals). I'll get some pics posted when I'm done.

I am also considering changing my mask. I tried two different masks last year. First couple of days of the Trail I used a blackout mask with red, pulsating eyes underneath. Then I tried a rubber skeleton mask with bushy white hair. Most people said they liked the skeleton better, so I'm thinking of trying a latex prosthetic this time around.

Lastly, the Reaper's signature - the scythe. Last year, I used a copper-bowl tiki torch that I draped halloween cheesecloth, chains, and a couple of full-size foam skulls to. The skulls were bolted to the chains. I had a couple of booboos with the torch though (yes, I was carrying around real fire). First booboo was that the torch began to leak citronella from a pinhole in the side. I didn't realize it for a couple of hours. My hands were naturally sweaty from the gloves I was wearing, so the dampness didn't bother me. What concerned me was the fact that the glove that was on the hand I was holding the torcch with was, literally, falling apart. The rubber would tear at the slightest bit of tension. Then the burn of the citronella soaking on my skin began.
The second booboo, and you saw it coming, was managing to catch one of my feathers on fire. LOL 

This year, I'm making a "real" scythe. I got a 27" scythe blade off ebay for $20 shipped. It's old and rusted, which works for me. I'll clean it off , make sure it is dull, and attach it to an 8' pole. I'm either going to use a wooden curtain rod from Home Depot or a piece of 1 1/4" pine dowel, if it's diameter is large enough for me to clamp the blade onto.


----------



## Glass 'eye'

What am I going as? Well after the posts on stalkarounds I am changing my whole costume idea! 
I want to do something similar to Indevas Frankensteins monster, the wife will be Frankensteins Bride and we should have four little mad scientists running around like crazy.

So far I have a Mask and some football pads, 

I still have a ton of stuff to get and create. 

No pics yet ):


----------



## mysterymaiden

Okay, I think I figured out my costume. I think I'm going to go to my event this year as Holly Golightly, and hubby is going as a 20's gangster. Not sure about the munchkin yet! 

LOVE the Queen of Halloween idea! I may have to "borrow" that in a future year!!


----------



## Magickbean

_What are you going as?_
A loose representation of The Lady of Mictlan (in Aztec culture, she was the goddess of death) as my theme this year is Dia de los Muertos and she is said to be the goddess that oversees the celebrations of the Day of the Dead. This will involve skull make up for the face and as close to a traditional Mexican dress as I can make. For my hair I have asked someone else to make my synth dreads this year to save me a bit of work as I'm moving house, so I will have purple and pink hair with orange, green and aqua accents. I will be piling it up on top of my head and putting orange flowers and purple butterflies in it. 


_What have you got?_
So far I only have the shoes I'm going to wear, some plain purple sandals, and the make up.


_What have you still to get?_
Fabric to make the dress (or a dress if I find a suitable one), the dreads, the butterflies and I need to make the flowers for my hair.


_Any in progress pictures?_
Not yet I'm afraid - but soon!


----------



## TheCostumer

What are you going as? The Vampire Lestat

What have you got?

Golden Brocade French Aristocrat coat, vest & tight knee breeches
White powdered wig with large bow
Colonial silk stockings
Black shoes
Black vampire cape lined with red satin
Ruby vampire amulet for around the neck
A set of fangs.
Makeup: Bright red lipstick, white face cream & powder, dark eye liner & eye shadow

What do I need

Buckles for shoes
A lot of practice on the makeup

Progress on photos.

Will do a photoshoot in about two weeks hopefully


----------



## peyote2004

Si-cotik said:


> I have a couple of ideas, but money may be a problem....as always these days! I have to buy plus size and those costumes are so darn hard to find. So I really don't know. I want something original myself, but what?


I had a similar problem last year ... May I suggest something like this???

I didn't have the money to buy a full costume last year... and I had several places I needed a costume for ... work, an outdoor party @ my sister's and my own party. I did something similar for each, but to varying degrees .

At my sister's party, I just wore regular clothes, and added cobwebs and used spirit gum to stick a few spiders on my forehead... It was very suttle, and perfect for that crowd. Tammy Lane's Photos | Facebook

At work, I did the cobweb/spider thing, with black pants and an orange top. I had a lot more cobwebs and spiders... on my arms it looked really cool. Tammy Lane's Photos | Facebook

For my party, it was the same as work, except I wore a wig and made my face white.... this isn't the greatest picture, because it was fairly into the evening, and I'd already removed some webs/spiders. Tammy Lane's Photos | Facebook


----------



## christmascandy1

I bought the playbunny costume last year after halloween clearance..so i just need tights and of course the white high-heel maryjanes..but then i was just think how cool would it b to b micheal myers...as a girl...noone would ever guess..unless i take off my mask!!!Lmao!


----------



## RedSonja

Spookilicious mama said:


> RedSonja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spookilicious, I love that dress! What a great find and what a great idea!....the Halloween Queen! Maybe you should add a scepter....maybe topped w/ a pumpkin or a bat. Just a thought!
> 
> * Oooooh I love this idea Redsonja!!! Thanks for the idea I will definately do something like that. I totally forgot about a scepter I also agree with MorbidMariah, I think you as Spock is an excellent idea, I cant wait to see the pics*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you liked the idea of the scepter! I can't wait to see it all together! It's gonna be great!!
> 
> As for Spock....I'm debating on going the extreme route w/ the eyebrows like I did the first time. When I did the character then, I shaved half my eyebrows and then drew the rest in, in that high angle (that's so sexy, I think!) They looked very realistic and the hair grew back fairly quickly! But I'm kinda nervous about doing it now, since I actually work now and have to have eyebrows!! ha-ha
Click to expand...


----------



## Magickbean

RedSonja said:


> As for Spock....I'm debating on going the extreme route w/ the eyebrows like I did the first time. When I did the character then, I shaved half my eyebrows and then drew the rest in, in that high angle (that's so sexy, I think!) They looked very realistic and the hair grew back fairly quickly! But I'm kinda nervous about doing it now, since I actually work now and have to have eyebrows!! ha-ha


I have friends who shave their eyebrows off completely and draw them back on all the time! I'm sure you would be okay filling half of them in  I say go for it!


----------



## RedSonja

Yes, Magick, I suppose you're right. It's only hair, it'll grow back!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Or you could hide them with Ben Nye wax compound. I did it in my Theatre Makeup class in college. It's easy and keeps your eyebrows intact but looks very very realistic. It was pretty funny to see a whole class room full of young people with no eyebrows! hehe


----------



## RedSonja

MorbidMariah said:


> Or you could hide them with Ben Nye wax compound. I did it in my Theatre Makeup class in college. It's easy and keeps your eyebrows intact but looks very very realistic. It was pretty funny to see a whole class room full of young people with no eyebrows! hehe


Hmmmm...that's a thought. But would they cover really dark eyebrows? They're pretty much black.


----------



## MorbidMariah

It sure does! My brows are a very dark brown. and it worked great for me. With some wax compound and some stage makeup foundation, you'd never even know there were eyebrows there.  Man, do I look freaky without eyebrows!


----------



## Bilbo

christmascandy1 said:


> I bought the playbunny costume last year after halloween clearance..so i just need tights and of course the white high-heel maryjanes..but then i was just think how cool would it b to b micheal myers...as a girl...noone would ever guess..unless i take off my mask!!!Lmao!




My wife was Michael Myers a couple years ago, but the six year old version in the clown costume when he first killed his sister. 

I don't think anyone figured it out....


----------



## freudstein

I'm a bit ticked off. I took some pictures to share, as my dress has arrived now, but my computer is being a pain and I can't upload them at all! 
Fear not, I will keep trying!


----------



## freudstein

I got them uploaded! My card reader can't seem to accept my 4GB SD, but I rummaged out my camera USB lead to upload!

You will find images of the dress in my Halloween 09 preperation album here though here is a taster:
The necklace









The dress with the straps
[









and without the straps showing









I will be getting a jacket as similar to the movie as I can, though there are images in my album with a jacket I own, just to give you an idea of how it will look.


----------



## KrysinskiMan

What are you going as? Jim Carrey's The Mask

What have you got? Hat, Green face make up, Face putty for chin, cheekbones and eyebrow ridge, white sleeve shirt, black suspenders, white socks, hankercheif, lipstick, sponges for make up, liquid latex, spats, clay to make the teeth, and sealing powder.

What have you still to get? The bright yellow zoot suit is nearly completed, I need to paint the black and white weird tie still, still waiting on the shoes, would like to get a long feather to put in my hat and I still need to mold and sculpt my big white teeth.

Any in progress pictures? Nope


----------



## Crawling Chaos

I'm kinda cheating this year and wearing my werewolf costume from last year. I normally don't wear the same costume twice, but seeing as how it took 9 months to make (special thanks to missmonster and instructables.com) and it would be a waste not to wear it again. Here's a photo from last year. 
(haven't posted pictures yet, so hopefully I did it right)


----------



## INDY

What are you going as?
I'm going as the lady (Melanie) that got attacked by birds in the 1963 movie "the Birds" I got this idea from the Roseanne show Halloween episode 4, where Darlene dresses up like her. Except I'll be the zombie version of bird lady.

What have you got?
I found a vintage dress at our local thrift shop for $1.75, I have bought crows from our local DT store, I already have shoes in my closet that I no longer wear, and Im using my wedding gloves , that I already died in tea.

What have you still to get? 
Nothing really, Melanie's hair was blond, but I don't want to wear a wig this year, so I'll just do her hairstyle. And I need do get a pair of cheap panty hose.

Any in progress pictures?
I'll take some pictures, but I may not be able to upload on here, as Ive been having computer issues.


----------



## Halloween Princess

*What are you going as? *Abby from NCIS

*What have you got?* boots, wrist cuffs, skirt, top, wig, NCIS badge
*
What have you still to get?* white lab coat, spiked collar/choker

*Any pictures?* Here is one from a trial a couple months ago. I have gotten a new wig since then, that is already in pig tales.


----------



## TheCostumer

Looks great!


----------



## Mrs.Anthony337

HPrincess- love the Abby from NCIS costume! (great boots- tell me about them!!)


----------



## S1n1sterTech

What are you going as? a Scarecrow based off the batman movies (mask part only)

What have you got? I am almost done making the mask

What have you still to get? outfit (still working on getting ideas for that), Scythe, and random accessory to make me look more like a prop

Any in progress pictures? I will have video after I get it done of everything from the start to finish


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks Mrs Anthony. The boots are amazingly comfy. They were available at Hot Topic, but I found them half off at journey's online.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Crawling Chaos: a costume as awesome as that deserves an encore! 

Spookilicious Mama: Dang, why can't I find stuff that nice around here for $9?! Love the black floral designs on the bodice.

RedSonja: That's a great idea! I look forward to seeing photos!

What are you going as?
"Nevermore" (Edgar Allen Poe's The Raven with a Victorian/steampunk vibe)

What have you got?
Hoo boy, I haven't really started (which is terrible since I have a lot to do). I have made the mask form on which I'm going to add paper clay and feathers, I have the stripey tights, and I have the pendant-frame for my E.A. Poe "memorial" neck collar-thing. I.E. almost nothing.

What have you still to get?
Tall black boots which will get a Victorian touch with buttons up the side, black satin gloves, a flouncy and voluminous black skirt which will be modified to hint at a raven's tail feathers, a striped long-sleeved shirt, sheer fabric for the winged undershirt, lace for the isolated neck collar, and I need to make my vest and sculpt the mask. Although the undershirt's sleeves will have a wing-like fringe, I also want to get a set of those black "dark angel" wings. So much to do!

Any in progress pictures?
I only have a photo of two plaster-strip mask forms (not sure which one to use) and the mask template. I may make the second mask form into a raven skull, so that I have a more eerie mask to wear if the situation favors that.


----------



## Tippy

*how far are you in the 2009 costume process*

I am so far behind this year! I usuall know what I am doing and have already started on the costume by January. We have a big party every year and my husband I usually go as some sort of couple. This year money is a factor in the planning.
We thought about being Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovette but that has been done so much.
We also thought that he could be headless and carry his own head and I could be the Black widow. I could tell everyone that he just won't die. 
I also thought that Jack the Ripper would be a good one and I could be one of his victims.

Last year we did a circus theme. My hubby was a midget Circus ring master. He worked on his costume for months. He made a platform that fit around his legs and attached boots to the top of it so that it looked like he was standing on it. It was a huge hit. I don't think we can top that one. I was Tina the target, my daughter was a fortune teller and my son in law was a bearded lady. He looked really funny.

Any suggestions on the costumes are very much appreciated.


----------



## TheCostumer

*Where Do I Stand On My Costume(s)*

As mentioned before I have been creating new characters from prior costumes by adding or changing accessories.

These are my finished products as of today.

The vampire Lestat









Icabod Crane










That's a teachers pointer in my hand. Also the long pigtail distinguishes the costume. I am also wearing a pair of glasses.

Martha Stewart










Martha Stewart In The Kitchen










With a few changes in acessories I got some new characters for this year and the future.

TC


----------



## autumnbr33ze

this year my three friends and i are being garden gnomes [: [:

but, not, like, manly gnomes. cute gnomes.

on the shopping list thusfar:
- green/white striped thigh-highs
- super tall red party hats
- black mary jane shoes
- [i'm designing] little blue dresses with white and red mushrooms on it
- [with] white collared [short sleeved] shirts underneath

like it? cuute? [:


----------



## mrhamilton234

Still going as the mental patient. I finished a strait jacket that's going to be breakaway, as well as fixing together a Hannibal styled mouth guard, but I'm having trouble finding a prison-grade jumpsuit. 

If I can't find any by the time Halloween rolls around, I'm going to do plan B, a cannibalistic butcher. All I need for him is a bloody apron and a fake body part of some kind (perhaps a hand and/or foot).


----------



## Dragonomine

*What are you going as?* I've decided on a zombie

*What have you got? *I'm not sure if I'm going to use a brides maid dress or get something from goodwill. Other than that I got nada.

*What have you still to get?* everything!

*Any in progress pictures?* Not even close.


----------



## LHALLOW

Well, I know what I'm going to be and I've got the patterns to sew the costume. Just trying to get the motivation to get started on it.


----------



## Rikki

What are you going as?
A gypsy

What have you got?
Dress, scarves, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, boots, wig, makeup

What have you still to get?
Rings

Any in progress pictures?
Am I convincing? 









My husband is going as a gypsy as well (a male one, of course! ). We've got his shirt, hat, belts, necklace, and earring but still need to get pants, vest, and boots and maybe a neck scarf.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Rikki, you look great!


----------



## the dogman

What are you going as?
Hopefully a werewolf... if so this will be the 5th time as a cursed beast of the moon.

What have you got?
A Mid-Construction mask and most of the pieces for the mask to be put together (teeth, tongue, nose, fur), enough faux fur for the arms, neck, finished mask, and maybe torso or feet, clay to make claws, fiberfill for some muscle padding, Partially finished gloves, latex to make feet and gloves to my liking and a bit of hope.

What have you still to get?
High heels to mutate into wolf feet, faux fur for the rest of the body, more padding material, duct tape dummy to construct costume, eyes for the mask, and money to pay for this stuff.

Any in progress pictures?
Not as of yet, 'cause I don't normally take such pictures. I may just take some and post them to get some feed back on how its going.


----------



## v_gan

*What are you going as?*
Tinkerbell (boyfriend will be Peter Pan - in tights!) and Dr. Dakota Block from _Planet Terror_

*What have you got?*








I have my doctor coat, silky teal blouse, needles, and black high heels.









This dress









These shoes

*What have you still to get?*
For Dakota Block, I need to work on my needle garter and I also need a skirt with a high slit.

For Tinkerbell, I need to order my wings and I need to attach big, white pom poms to the shoes.

*Any in progress pictures?*
Yes (above! ) I haven't tried everything on together yet. I'm still waiting on my Tinkerbell stuff to come in.


----------



## zleviticus

Well my son and i are tusken raiders this year (his choice) Mine is about 95% done. His is complete except for the tea dying and dirting of the robes. Also his gloves i have to find yet. Then the girls are fairies and i have all the stuff for them just need to create them. Should take a full day to do both of them. 

Here is a link to my son's cosutme. I hope to have a tutorial up on how i made the mask at some point in the near future. 

Picity Pic


----------



## Count Chocula

What are you going as?

Scarecrow, because my yard haunt will have a half dozen rot inspired scarecrows around the front yard, plus jackos and cornstalk bundles all over, so ill blend in at times.....hehehehehe

What have you got?

freaky scarecrow mask (that ill add to lol) i found at Big R of all stores, tatered "farmer" cloths. Trench coat, jeepers looking hat, bibs, shirts, whatever looks good together when im happy with it

What have you still to get?

anything i see i like over the next month

Any in progress pictures?

when i feel im satisfied lol
but this is the mask


----------



## The Real Joker

*What are you going as?*
A Ghostbuster

*What have you got?*
Proton Pack and Gun nearly complete - adding lights to gun body - so 90% done!
Ordered accurate khaki flight suit from ebay - still waiting to be delivered 

*What do you still have to get?*
Still need boots, gun belt, and elbow pads!

*Any progress pictures? *
Nope, not until Pack is complete 


_So yeah, like 90% done all around!!_


----------



## the dogman

*Progress Pics*

So I was gonna sleep, but then I thought "why not work a lil bit on the gloves?" So that's what I did and I figured I'd take pics so you peeps can see what I have done so far.

Glove, only one half complete, I need to make finger tips for the other. I want to add some ridges on the knuckles traveling along the back of the hand.









Mask, only the upper jaw is attached, I have some minor detail work on the ears and I need to attach the teeth and make eyes, as the sockets are too deep for my eyes to look realistic.









And the nose, which I am proud of as I made it myself, with some help from Lurks who made the ultra-cal mold of the clay model and fixed the mold up to be usable. But I sculpted and cast it in latex.  (Mot a great detail pic, I'll try to get better ones when the mask is more finished )









A couple more pics can be found in my new werewolf album!
Halloween Forum - the dogman's Album: Werewolf


----------



## christmascandy1

Bilbo said:


> My wife was Michael Myers a couple years ago, but the six year old version in the clown costume when he first killed his sister.
> 
> I don't think anyone figured it out....


Omg..that sounds so Kool....the costumes in that 1 is awesome..the devil (which i was already 1 year and the other girl in it was kool 2....Ill bet she looked Awesome!!


----------



## christmascandy1

Rikki said:


> What are you going as?
> A gypsy
> 
> What have you got?
> Dress, scarves, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, boots, wig, makeup
> 
> What have you still to get?
> Rings
> 
> Any in progress pictures?
> Am I convincing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is going as a gypsy as well (a male one, of course! ). We've got his shirt, hat, belts, necklace, and earring but still need to get pants, vest, and boots and maybe a neck scarf.


Love your Costume...cant wait to c final pics....


----------



## selz

What are you going as?
Edward Scissorhands

What have you got?
Black leather trousers, a few belts, black braces, large white shirt

What have you still to get?
Black polo neck, lots more belts to sew on, scissor gloves

Any in progress pictures?
Not yet!


I have added inspiration to lose a few pounds before halloween too - the leathers are an old pair I used to wear out when I was a late teenager, and I've not fit them for the past 6/7 years - but they are only a few inches off fitting again!

What's frustrating is that my husband owns a jacket with lots of belts and studs that would be pretty much perfect for the costume as it is - but he's skinny and I'm busty, and can't get the jacket zipped over my chest! 

I'm not going to go for the wild black wig either..my own hair is waist length, thick and blond, and I don't think it would stay under a wig, so I'll just fluff and backcomb it and be "Edwina" instead 



No idea what the husband is doing - I've told him he has free reign this year, so he'll probably just recycle something from a previous year...


----------



## freudstein

That sounds great Selz!! Can't wait to see it!

As for an update on mine, my wig is on it's way in the post.


----------



## Dragonomine

Okay I know I said I was gonna be a zombie but now I'm thinking about being Victoria from the Twilight movie. I've already got the red hair! I've got ripped jeans and black high heel boots and black shirts. All I need is that funky white bear fur thing she wears on her shoulders and red eyes and I'm set!


----------



## battygirl

I'm going as Marie Antoinette with a pretty, pink, ruffled short costume....and one very deep slice on my neck! hahaha I actually bought my costume this year (it's the first time ever). I was going to make it like always but the pattern was $10 and I priced all the fabric and it was going to cost at least $50-$60. That's really not too bad but I found the same style of costume on sale and already made for $40 no shipping. So I guess I will use my time on something else this year!!

I am going to be very dolled up but have a horrid slice around my neck because I just can't not do it. I mean I have never been that girl that just dresses up cute or slutty. I think it will balance the outfit out. I'm excited.


----------



## MichaelJacksonGuy

It's my first day here and I have to say...you guys have some really neat and creative ideas that I never would have thought of...wow!


----------



## MichaelJacksonGuy

Anyone thought about wearing one of the many Michael Jackson Costumes from his videos? Or do you rather go the make it yourself route?


----------



## jtohm

What are you going as? 
Halloween Mad Hatter

What have you got? 
Top hat, colored contacts, black vest, pants. 

What have you still to get? 
A lot.... have it all saved in shopping carts on the internet; just waiting for my next paycheck so I can spend it all. 

Any in progress pictures? 
Not yet.


----------



## Severeth

I am 21 and in my country, it's considered childish to dress up (sadly, but at the same time lucky, since I'm almost broke!) Virtually no adults dress up at Halloween here.

However, I am going to put some face paint on to look like a hamster. I know, a little unorthodox, but I actually run a little adoption centre for hamsters. Basically, I have loads of hamster cages and toys and everything hamsters could ever want... I take in all unwanted hamsters I find and let them live out their lives happily at my house (when they pass away, I bury them in my garden amongst flowers and trees.) I've been doing this for years and I'm fascinated with them. I think my brother secretly wants to dress up as a hamster too!

I'm working on some little ears and I'll use face paint!


----------



## TheCostumer

What are you going as? The Vampire Lestat

What do I need? Completed.










TC


----------



## freudstein

Congratulations on getting everything done Costumer!! 
I wonder if you're the first this year?


----------



## Lainie

Since this year, we have a Halloween wedding to go to on the 31st, I am much more ahead of schedule than usual! I am going as Medusa and after much researching and deciding, I ordered the costume "Mythical Medusa" from a costume site. Hauntilok is helping me with a Medusa wig, you can see it here on the forum, it's fabulous. So, I have the dress, still waiting on the shoes, arm bands and jewelry and I have to start the wig!

I cannot wait!


----------



## Lainie

Ooops, I forgot to add pictures...here is the costume:

Medusa the Mythical Siren Adult Costume - Costumes

Shoes:

Women's Mossimo Irina Dress Sandal - Gold : Target

Armband (I ordered 2)

Gold Armband-Bracelet | Costume Jewelry | Halloween Mart

And with Hauntilok's wig, I will be all set!


----------



## Monroe58

What are you going as? A killer porcelain doll!

What have you got? Curly, black wig; the perfect taffeta dress; an axe; black ballet flats.

What have you still to get? Lace to spice up the dress; bows for my hair; white knee-highs; fake eyelashes; makeup.

Any in progress pictures? Not yet!

I usually go as a character, and not something scary: Elizabeth Swan from Pirates, Marilyn Monroe (Who I adore!), Lois Lane, Charlie Chaplin (loved dressing as a man!), and Rosie the Riveter. 

So, this is a departure for me! I'm excited to just be creepy and evil.


----------



## DorkQuixote

What are you going as?
Zorro - 

What have you got?
The sword (a gift from my brother), The boots, the patterns for the cape, and the shirt.

What have you still to get?
The fabric for the mask, and shirt, the hat (on it's way from e-bay), the horse (a friend is checking for me...) AND the whip... I'm MAKING IT MYSELF - *sigh* so much work!!!

Any in progress pictures?
Not yet... I'll have them posted when I get most of the costume together...


----------



## brombones

Man... I've been so focused on making a haunt at home, i haven't even thought of costumes... I honestly have no idea what im doing lol.


----------



## mgs5053

Just came up with my idea today - putting together a budget and strategy to put it together


----------



## zleviticus

Well... here is what i have thus far:

The son and i are Tusken Raiders (sandpeople from star wars)
I have both "done" just need to put the finishing touches on them like dirting the fabric up and creating our weapons. Right now push comes to shove we could wear them and be ok but not quite the level of detail i like yet. 

The Mrs and daughter are fairies:
The patterns are constructed, the fabric bought, and the wife is cutting out the fabric for hers right now. (i sew it all i just HATE patterns and cutting the darn things out. )

I hope to have all the costumes done in the next week so i can continue to work on our haunts. Next year i am taking costuming time off for me and work on the haunts and props for next year. I plan on being overly busy for next year.


----------



## sonofpear

Hey all Im new here and I was thinking for halloween this year going as a 80's rocker. Mainly because I already have the stuff and money is tight but here have a look


----------



## Lainie

sonofpear said:


> Hey all Im new here and I was thinking for halloween this year going as a 80's rocker. Mainly because I already have the stuff and money is tight but here have a look




Very cool! Spirit had these really cool sunglasses, the kind that came out at the sides, but yours are great too! Sigh, I really miss the 80's


----------



## Deaths Reach

My little girl is 4, so even though she's excited about Halloween she still has some reservation about all the ghosts and goblins lurking about this time of year. Every time we see a scary costume I ask if I can be that for Halloween and she always says no. I have to be, "just Daddy" for her this year. Everyone else on the planet can be a monster, but she needs me to be me. As much as I love dressing up this is by far the best costume yet!


----------



## coffee4106

ill probably go as something dead... cob webs all over me and adorn myself in dead flowers... white face...haha..
my daughter is going as a goth fairy.. or aka bad little fairy and my son last he said was some bloody faced zorro type person.. hes 6, so every day is something new....

i have his costume, but working on Alis... mine.. pretty easy....


----------



## Bilbo

I plan on being Lt Zapp Brannigan (it's real velour) and my wife is going to be Flo, the Progressive Insurance lady.

So far we don't have a thing started.


----------



## Bilbo

Dang, double posted again


----------



## DorkQuixote

Hey Frughoul, 

Read about what you have to go as for this Halloween and I think that's great!!! That's very sweet of you for doing that for your daughter. Good on ya mate! I'm sure your costume will be a hit!!!


----------



## cinderelly

i was planning for some time to go as a zombie bride, but we may be able to have the granbabies for halloween, so that may change everything! we thought it would be fun to take them trick-or-treat (have not been trick or treating for YEARS!) and if one granbaby goes as snow white, i am changing my costume to the evil queen!


----------



## corsairgryl

*how far alomg?*

What are you going as?
LOTR Moria orc


What have you got?
prosthetics, fx contacts, armor, body suit, wig

What have you still to get?
redo on the shoulder armor ( slips, uncomfortable) , figure out how to light up
"pet" giant bug, get new fangs that show better


Any in progress pictures?


----------



## Spookymanda

What are you going as?
Queen of hearts from Alice in Wonderland. Only I'm going to be dead.

What have you got?
The dress, crown and blood.

What have you still to get?
Alot, fake nails, make up, make up for cuts and scars. Just to name a few.


Any in progress pictures?
Not yet.


----------



## rymbaby

Who; Alice in Wonderland but more along the lines of American McGee

Have; I've got the dress half made and plenty of fabric. I have a white petticoat and some white and black stockings. I also have some hand made earrings pictured below.

Need; Black mary janes, extra jewelry, some sort of weapon (I'm thinking of the croquet mallet from the game, or possibly a flamingo type mallet), some fake blood to smear across my apron

Pics; 


































Petticoat and socks came from sockdreams.com

I think we've almost got the whole Wonderland crew here! Just need a white rabbit and a caterpillar. XD I just adore Alice in Wonderland. One year I plan to theme my entire party that way, but for now, I am satisfied with my costume. I am making it by hand because all the ones I find online are way too slutty for my tastes. Oh, and if anyone knows of any good place to get fairly cheap jewelry that might go with my costume, let me know!


----------



## blackcatlane

What are you going as?
Me: Qween Beeoch
Husband: Bee Keeper
(does that make me a kept bee?) LOL

What have you got?
Me: Purchased costume from buycostumes.com
Husband: White painters coverall from Home Depot, White garden gloves from Home Depot, White shoe covers from Home Depot, Floral pick honey bees from floraltrims.com that I will attach to the bee keeper hat and coveralls. (idea straight out of this years' Martha Stewart Halloween issue)


What have you still to get?
White hat and black tulle to make the bee keeper hat

Any in progress pictures?
Here is my outfit (not really me but the picture from the web)









Here are the bees that I will put on my husband's hat and coveralls. The bees are on green wires so I can have some of them "flying" around his head and I think I will put a few in my hair too.


----------



## Lainie

Wow those are all great ideas! Blackcat, I _love_ your idea, the Beeoch costume is adorable...what a hoot! Great idea.

My shoes came in and the armbands....I am having trouble finding a green wig. The site Hauntilock gave me is for the UK and I can't find one as nice as that, so I'm stuck. I'm Medusa with no snakes! 

I'll keep u guys posted


----------



## LordMoe

*What are you going as?* Pennywise the clown from Stephen King's "It"
*
What have you got?* The wig, make-up, latex nose, white neck ruffle, the voice 
*
What have you still to get?* white gloves, costume (hoping to find a silverish white clown outfit because that is how Pennywise is described in the book), orange pom poms, maybe some clown shoes. Oh, and balloons for the day of Halloween 

*Any in progress pictures?* no


----------



## freudstein

Update on mine. Thought I might as well answer the questions again since I've got a lot more since the first post. it's coming together nicely.

*What are you going as?* Tiffany, Bride of Chucky

*What have you got?* 'Tiff' necklace. White dress, blonde wig, fingerless gloves, black make-up(lipstick + nail varnish)
*
What have you still to get?* Jacket(I'm currently the lead bidder on Ebay, it ends tonight). The boots. Some lace to attach to the top of the dress(maybe, though I'm not 100% that I'm going to do that)
*
Any in progress pictures?* Not since the last one, but once I get my jacket, I will post another


----------



## Pockii Love

What are you going as?
A waitress on roller skates

What have you got?
The skates

What have you still to get?
Everything else

Any in progress pictures?
Nope.


----------



## SusieQusie65

I just bought my costume so I'm done! Woo hoo! I'm going to be a vampire!


----------



## mrhamilton234

Updated!

Costume-Escaped mental patient

What I have-Jumpsuit, fake weapon of choice, straitjacket

What I need-Dismembered limb

Pics-None yet.


----------



## Yubney

Not too far on my Death costume... only the hands. They are to stick beyond the robe cuffs with my hands hidden beneath in black gloves. I want my hands free to grasp beers. 

No robe yet, not nothing else yet being so busy building my display props.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

Yubney: I'm glad you solved the problem of realistic skeletal hands. Those are beautiful, and I can't help but think of the Grim Reaper in Monty Python's Meaning of life with the ever pointing, accusatory finger. "It was...the salmon mousse!" [sorry, Python fan here ]


----------



## coffee4106

Leaning towards...

What are you going as? Abby from NCIS (i know i know, but shes fun)

What have you got? short black skirt, black and green thigh highs.. makeup

What have you still to get? lab jacket, goth boots

Any in progress pictures? nada!

My son is going to be Batman.. costume done!
My daughter is to be a bad little fairy - black leotard, black and white skull tights, red petticoat tutu, freaky little wings with red gauze stuff hanging from them.... gothic style boots... everything ready but the wings!


----------



## Yubney

Zombie Machairodont said:


> Yubney: I'm glad you solved the problem of realistic skeletal hands. Those are beautiful, and I can't help but think of the Grim Reaper in Monty Python's Meaning of life with the ever pointing, accusatory finger. "It was...the salmon mousse!" [sorry, Python fan here ]


"Your dead now, so SHUT UP!" LOL


----------



## DorkQuixote

MrHamilton, If you'd like an extra touch for your escaped mental patient... Find something everyday (or that one might find in a institution) And try and make it into a feasible weapon. The tricky part is not to make it... "REAL" or something that could hurt you or others... Then they'll really put you away! Just a suggestion.


----------



## Curiouser

What are you going as? Viking Maude from The Big Lebowski (group costume)

What have you got? ambition

What have you still to get? everything! and could use suggestions on constructing the skirt. 

Any in progress pictures? Nope.


----------



## Curiouser

Yubney: Those are amazing! And I love the practical consideration regarding beer. This seems like an oft-overlooked detail that's always at the top of my list!


----------



## Lainie

Hi all, I'm working on my Medusa costume. I loved the wig idea but I can't find a wig I like. So, I'm working with the tiara headband thing the costume came with and some small snakes from the Spirit Halloween store that at first I didn't think would work. I put it on my daughter so I could take a pic of it.....I'm still working on it. I plan to add a lot more snakes to it and also to my hair. What do you guys think?


----------



## BillBraski

What are you going as? A stalkabout creature I have created. (i was pretty bored early september)

What have you got? Oversized mask and hands, frame, robe, voice changer with fabricated speakers for louder voice, fabricated l.e.d. lights for eyes plastic chains with bloody meat hooks, and a bunch of ripped and blood stained fabric for extra decoration 

What have you still to get? Camera tripod for head movement I've already prefabed with my snowboard helmet. I'm still in PA and my costume is back in VA

Any in progress pictures? When I get back to VA in a couple of weeks. I'm really proud of how it turned out. total cost of materials was $250 alot cheaper than $2000 plus!


----------



## zoe

What are you going as? Friday: Skeleton a la Karate Kid (BF going as shower) Saturday: Marionnette

What have you got? skeleton: gloves, booties, puff paint, marionnette: Pipe cleaner, hat, bowtie, french cuffs, makeup 

What have you still to get? skelly: body suit, lose 5 lbs  marionnette: vest, shorts, spectator pumps, 

Any in progress pictures? Not yet, will have skelly done this weekend. prob last minute w/ marionnette


----------



## Drayvan

I have been bouncing back and forth this year about what to dress up as. I have finally made up my mind and decided to try the Jackal from 13 ghosts. I have been comptiplating the build for the last 2 days and will start getting the materials this weekend.


----------



## Kelz

Wow there are some great costumes here! This Forum is great 
The costume I am making isn't really for Halloween but for the Brisbane Zombiw Walk on the 25th althought I will be wearing it again for the 2nd birthday bash for the Dracula's Haunted House on Halloween

What are you going as?? 
A zombie werewolf (big bad wolf) with my best mate going as little dead riding hood

What have you got??
Home made articulated mask, white contacts, 6" high heel heeless boots, gloves, ripped up jeans, shirt with furry chest stiched in. Although I am conidering redoing it all to make it a little more humanised so I can show a bit more skin to keep cool because it has been getting really hot here

What do you still have to get?? 
A decedt blood recipe, some more latex to finish off the zombiefied bits, oh and I need to install his teeth

Any progress pictures??
Certainly do
















Showing to boots side on giving the digitigrade effect

I am thinking about peeling off some of the fur off the face to make it look more like a lycan, getting a eva foam muscle chest and adding some fur to and and sculpting and casting some finger extentions in latex to try and prevent myself from dying of heat stroke, lol.


----------



## Brimstonewitch

What are you going as:

Me: A crone
Daughter: Medusa
Son: Evil scarecrow

What do you have:
Me: Material for dress, wig and makeup
Daughter: snakes, material for outfit and makeup
Son: Material and rope for head piece, red LED lights for eyes, flannel shirt and pants

What do you need:
Nothing for any of us that I can think of. Daughter's hair is SO thick we shouldn't have any problems doing her hair but we are doing a trial run on it next week to figure out the snake placements etc. Basically just need to put everything together but have all the pieces.


----------



## Warlord Blade

What are you going as?

Me: Ninja or Wizard or Wizninjard (we'll see how THAT works out) (and no not just any ol' Ninwizjard either it's gotta be cool!!  )
Wife: Anything with a cool hooded cloak
Son 1: Summoner from Final Fantasy Tactics (silly kid)
Son 2: Ninja from Final Fantasy Tactics (loves to be like his big bro)
Daughter: Monkey or LadyBug or something we haven't decided yet

What do you have?

Me: Swords, black vest, ninja-esque shoes
Wife: Amazingly incredible good looks and a pregnant belly 
Son 1: Summoner horn, cape, pants, accessories
Son 2: Swords, pants

What do you need?

Still need a bunch of material to make a wizard robe and/or Ninja hood and cloak etc. 
Need an idea for the wizards hat (unless I'm a ninja)
So mostly just cloth I think.


----------



## printersdevil

I'm wearing a Spell Spinner costume. I bought this over a month ago because I like the look of it, but didn't really know what to do with it. I found it at a resale store for $5! I just found this link and now am wondering about the blue hair. Does it make it look comical? I think that I will wear a black shirt and slacks under it. I have several of the black furry spiders with the blue spots from the Dollar Tree that match the color of the robe. It already has a medallion where the cape/robe closes that has a large spider. I would like to add either spider earrings or a necklace if I can find one that is hypo=allergenic. 

I thought that a huge fake tatatoo of a spider across my neck and upper chest above my shirt would look great or maybe on on my forehead. What do you think.

I am open for ideas.
Spell Spinner (Adult Costume)


----------



## Lainie

Ok nobody replied to tell me if I'm way off with this (I like it, just need some feedback). Come on humans (and non-humans) What do you think?


Sorry for the fuzziness, daughter has no patience!


----------



## Kelz

Lainie said:


> Ok nobody replied to tell me if I'm way off with this (I like it, just need some feedback). Come on humans (and non-humans) What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the fuzziness, daughter has no patience!


Looks good, 
I would personally tease or twist my hair into loose dread locks and add some green and maybe blue hair spray to them to add to the look


----------



## Lainie

great Idea! I was wondering what to do with my hair....thanks bunches!


----------



## Kelz

Lainie said:


> great Idea! I was wondering what to do with my hair....thanks bunches!


No problems 
I hope it works out for you, I'd love to see some pics of the finished product


----------



## Lainie

I will definitely be posting pics of the "dress rehearsal" soon. Since this is for a wedding, I want everything to be perfect...


----------



## Kelz

Here's the process I have made on my revamped wolf mask, I'm liking it alot more than the old one, not happy with the paint job yet though, I wish my airbrush was working


----------



## Veestan

*Mbv*

What are you going as?










What do you have?

black boots, black gloves, hardhat (painting it black this weekend), headlamp (painting it black this weekend), black Balaclavas, black 3 inch leather belt (over sized), GP-7 gas mask.

What do you need?

Just ordered the pick-axe, picking up the over sized blue coveralls at tractor and supply this weekend which I need to stone wash to give it a usage look and of course I need to pick up some fake blood to spread on it. 1 inch hose from Home Depot to connect the gas mask to headlamp battery compartment.

And then hopefully 2 months of work will come together


----------



## Techy101

What are you going as?

I'm going as a gigantic PacMan complete with a chomping mouth.


What have you got?

I've got all of the materials. Over 250' of CPVC pipe, 13 yards of white Muslin, other assorted fabrics, military surplus backpack frames, a couple hundred assorted PVC joints, lots of glue, lots of spray-foam, paint, rope, pulleys, thera-bands, speakers/iPod, cardboard, poster board, and other assorted odds and ends. 

What have you still to get?

Some black paint, but that's it. 

Any in progress pictures?

There's a full thread on the costume start to present, but here are just a couple

CAD sketch










Frame with mouth pieces built and installed










Fabric dressing on the mouth sections










The second side being attached











And one of the ghost. The red fabric has been trimmed down, this was just while I was attaching it.


----------



## mlewis

*Cheap Costumes!*

I need some costume ideas!


----------



## mlewis

*Cheap Halloween Costumes.*

I need some costume ideas! I am over spending a lot of money on a freaking Halloween costume. It seems so pointless. I use the costume for one night, and I often ruin it because I end up too drunk. I found this list of cheap Halloween costumes:Cheap Halloween Costume Ideas | Inexpensive Costumes | Ranker - A World of Lists
Let me know if you think any of those costumes would be funny. If not, I need ideas!

Thanks.


----------



## chartreusechaos

*mlewis - cheap ideas for you*

Dressing as the opposite sex is always easy and cheap. Use thrift store or friends' rejects. "Prom night" is also easy - thrift store or cast-off prom dresses, plenty of fake blood and dirt, and who cares if you spill beer on it! Creepy mime - black clothes, white gloves and white face (personally, I think all mimes are creepy). Tourist in Hawaiin shirt, using oversized pants stuffed with pillows, a little blush to look sunburned.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

What are you going as?

Styling the cast of House of 1000 Corpses. I personally am one of the dead Ruggsville cheerleaders.

What have you got?

3 wigs,yards and yards of fabric, sewing all the cheer uniforms, sewed part of Captain Spaulding, Baby, Otis and working on Tiny Firefly's mask. Got my blown out bloody sclera lense, tons of foam prosthetics.

What have you still to get?

Maybe some masking tape for the inside of Tiny's mask. Waiting on the delivery of Baby Firefly's wig. Oh and I need a lantern for Otis...

Any in progress pictures?

View attachment 7034


View attachment 7035


View attachment 7036


View attachment 7037


----------



## Scry

What are you going as? 
a Terminator

What have you got? 

high gloss chrome skull mask (to cut up and apply as prosthesis.)
Leather gloves to tear and expose endo-skeleton.
Jeans to dye black and damage
T-shirt.
Red LED to combine with mask.


What have you still to get?
a foam muscle shirt to cut into and have metal beneath holes.

Any in progress pictures?
nott yet....


----------



## Lainie

wow those are awesome! Deadgirl, you seem really handy around a sewing machine!


----------



## Lainie

mlewis, that list seems to be a joke, I like char's ideas much better. I also started a thread on here a couple weeks back with this same issue...Halloween should be about fun (and candy lol) not about how much money you spend!


----------



## zombiemommy

What are you going as? Regan MacNeil from the Exorcist

What have you got? Nightgown .50 at thrift store ( I made the vomit stain with green paint and oatmeal) LOL , wig in process ( needs work) and make up

What have you still to get? A crucifix which I am making out of wood and a Ken doll that will be altered. Don't worry no funny business with the prop just for show.

Any pictures? none yet gotta work on the makeup yet.


----------



## chartreusechaos

*scary clown posse*

4 of 5 scary clown costumes for our haunted house

View attachment 7067


View attachment 7068


View attachment 7069


View attachment 7071


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Lainie-Actually I'm totally winging it this year! I used a pattern (for the cheer skirts)for the first time in my life and I am actually shocked I figured it out. You can't look too close though (I cant sew a straight line LOL)-Your Medusa is badass BTW.


----------



## TheCostumer

chartreusechaos said:


> Dressing as the opposite sex is always easy and cheap. Use thrift store or friends' rejects. "Prom night" is also easy - thrift store or cast-off prom dresses, plenty of fake blood and dirt, and who cares if you spill beer on it! Creepy mime - black clothes, white gloves and white face (personally, I think all mimes are creepy). Tourist in Hawaiin shirt, using oversized pants stuffed with pillows, a little blush to look sunburned.


Here is me as Martha Stewart. I think the wig was $25. Everything is total about $18.00 from a resale shop.










However, if you want to be a special character then be willing to spend for it. Not an excessable amount of bucks but be reasonable about it.

You only go around once!

TC


----------



## Living DeadGirl

zombiemommy said:


> What are you going as? Regan MacNeil from the Exorcist
> 
> What have you got? Nightgown .50 at thrift store ( I made the vomit stain with green paint and oatmeal) LOL , wig in process ( needs work) and make up
> 
> What have you still to get? A crucifix which I am making out of wood and a Ken doll that will be altered. Don't worry no funny business with the prop just for show.
> 
> Any pictures? none yet gotta work on the makeup yet.


Zombiemommy-
Awesome your doing Reagan, I did her 2 years ago, and I'll tell you it was the most fun and the most work! I took more pics that night than I did on my wedding. If you wanna see some pics pm me. Kudos to finding an inexpensive nightgown-I spent 50 bucks on mine! I couldnt find the identical one ANYWHERE-except some place in Vermont (I live in NY), and spent a fortune. I cant wait to see what you do!


----------



## OMGDan

I'm a little late to weigh in on this one. 

Had my costume ready for a few weeks so about time i shared.

What are you going as?
A group (me and 2 friends) of dead doctors. Two surgeons on either side. And the white lab-coat style doctor in the middle when we enter each bar.
What have you got?

What have you still to get?
Nothing anymore. Think i have it all now my Special FX wax came the other day.

Any in progress pictures?

Scrubs (real)

Ebay, unbelievably cheap medical wholesaler









ID badges
Designed them myself on photoshop, had Craig print them off at work and steal, i mean, borrow..the ID badge holders haha









Make-up
Ebay - the most expensive part of the costume. If anyone knows MAC Pro you'll know it's one of the best in the makeup business and REALLY expensive. But i've had problems with cheap makeup before and wanted to make sure it went well.

I'm going for this look but without the crack lines YouTube - Halloween Makeup: Zombie









Stethoscope (real)
Ebay, only a tiny bit more than a fake one









Surgical masks (real)
Ebay, real cheap










Special FX Wax
Ebay, Gonna use it to create slashed wrists, as that's how my doctor character died









Fake blood
Had it for a few years, quite expensive as it's some of the best in the business. But it's worth it for that very realistic look









So that's it. Original idea, didn't break the bank (unlike previous years)

Gotta do the makeup 3 days in a row though :/

Friday 30th - My party
Sat 31st - Haunt then shut at 10pm to go to the bars/clubs
Sun 1st - Guinness book of records zombie walk in Manchester city center


----------



## freudstein

Wow, Dan. Impressive!! You seem to have everything under control! Sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun. 

I'm under stress now, the other half wanted to do 'The Crow' but has left it late.....*I'm* now searching the internet for an alternative, ready made costume for him - No longer the crow....Not sure where I'm heading but I'll narrow it down to a few for him. I certainly dont have time to piece together another one for him!
On the other hand, mine is pretty much done.


----------



## chartreusechaos

Costumer - no link to your Martha Stewart drag photos! I'd love to see one!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

zombiemommy said:


> What are you going as? Regan MacNeil from the Exorcist
> 
> What have you got? Nightgown .50 at thrift store ( I made the vomit stain with green paint and oatmeal) LOL , wig in process ( needs work) and make up
> 
> What have you still to get? A crucifix which I am making out of wood and a Ken doll that will be altered. Don't worry no funny business with the prop just for show.
> 
> Any pictures? none yet gotta work on the makeup yet.


Here's one pic, I sent you a few to your e-mail:


----------



## zombiemommy

LivingDeadGirl - I got them last night thank you. May I ask what type of contacts you were wearing? I was thinking of going white out but would like some input. 

Example below ...
YouTube - Poseida


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Zombiemommy-answered this one on the other thread.


----------



## Yubney

Slowly but surely my reaper costume is coming along. Not as much as I want to finish in time but it will be usable for Halloween. I'm also trying to get my asian wife to dress as The Grudge (Ju-on). I want to put her in a body harness in the entryway closet, then crank her up and down horizontally with a winch motor all night.

For some reason she doesn't want to do this.


----------



## moonchildani

*Queen Of Halloween*



Spookilicious mama said:


> What are you going as?
> *Queen of Halloween*
> 
> 
> What have you got?
> * Purple dress ball gown type, shoes, makeup, Im doing my hair all funky I hope with lots of glitter in it and spiders all through my hair, oh and a crown I have to wear the crown *
> 
> What have you still to get?
> *crown of course, some purple glitter spiders and black ones to to put in my hair and all over the dress. also may get some type of gloves, maybe long, not sure on that yet, and jewelry to pull the whole thing together*
> 
> Any in progress pictures?
> *All i have is a pic of the dress, I was going to be the Evil queen of hearts but what I want to do with that costume I need time to work on it so since I have this fabulous ball gown I found for 9 bucks I thought Ill use that this year and be the evil queen next. Here is a pic of the gown I will be wearing
> .*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you guys have any ideas to add to my costume I may have forgotten please feel free to let me know. I am always looking for some input*


Hi catching up on the forum ~ I love your dress ~ its awesome looking. A friend did an awesome hat ...tho my pic doesnt do justice... I thought you'd might get the idea....lots of tool she hot glued ...I wanted her to do one for me I liked it so much ....


----------



## The Spooky One

What are you going as? One-armed Zombie Nurse

What have you got? Everything except for a few accessories

What have you still to get? What I just stated ^.^

Any in progress pictures? http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/84366-one-armed-zombie-nurse.html


----------



## moonchildani

INDY said:


> What are you going as?
> I'm going as the lady (Melanie) that got attacked by birds in the 1963 movie "the Birds" I got this idea from the Roseanne show Halloween episode 4, where Darlene dresses up like her. Except I'll be the zombie version of bird lady.
> 
> What have you got?
> I found a vintage dress at our local thrift shop for $1.75, I have bought crows from our local DT store, I already have shoes in my closet that I no longer wear, and Im using my wedding gloves , that I already died in tea.
> 
> .


Awesome thrifty idea ~ I likey!


----------



## moonchildani

Rikki said:


> What are you going as?
> A gypsy
> 
> What have you got?
> Dress, scarves, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, boots, wig, makeup
> 
> What have you still to get?
> Rings
> 
> Any in progress pictures?
> Am I convincing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is going as a gypsy as well (a male one, of course! ). We've got his shirt, hat, belts, necklace, and earring but still need to get pants, vest, and boots and maybe a neck scarf.


Rikki ~ looks great. Love the real details with all the jewlery. A thought, maybe a velvet bag that contains your Taro Cards, or Ruin stones. A fun thing to read or play with other Halloween guests.


----------



## moonchildani

battygirl said:


> I'm going as Marie Antoinette with a pretty, pink, ruffled short costume....and one very deep slice on my neck! hahaha I actually bought my costume this year (it's the first time ever). I was going to make it like always but the pattern was $10 and I priced all the fabric and it was going to cost at least $50-$60. That's really not too bad but I found the same style of costume on sale and already made for $40 no shipping. So I guess I will use my time on something else this year!!
> 
> I am going to be very dolled up but have a horrid slice around my neck because I just can't not do it. I mean I have never been that girl that just dresses up cute or slutty. I think it will balance the outfit out. I'm excited.


Next year ~ Im gonna go as the Marie A ~ Friday a dressed up version the whole ta dooo...with white makeup and big hair. Saturday...a beheaded MA. 
Got inspiration from this pic.... 









Spirit Halloween has the decapitated headress for about 40.00 ...I'll just add somehow the boob/cleavage with paper mache or liquid latex form. So next year should be fun ~ this year Im Alice IN Wonderland White Rabbit...will post pics later in this blog.
I'll check back with ya to see how your costume turns out. Luv it!


----------



## moonchildani

Lainie said:


> Ooops, I forgot to add pictures...here is the costume:
> 
> Medusa the Mythical Siren Adult Costume - Costumes
> 
> Shoes:
> 
> Women's Mossimo Irina Dress Sandal - Gold : Target
> 
> Armband (I ordered 2)
> 
> Gold Armband-Bracelet | Costume Jewelry | Halloween Mart
> 
> And with Hauntilok's wig, I will be all set!


Hi ~ great fun Medusa! I did a Medusa costume one year....i bought a store costume and added jewels in all the snakes eyes, real jewels on the front and added gold paint where needed. Make up was BenNye ghoat white with witch green blended all over.


----------



## moonchildani

rymbaby said:


> Who; Alice in Wonderland but more along the lines of American McGee
> 
> Have; I've got the dress half made and plenty of fabric. I have a white petticoat and some white and black stockings. I also have some hand made earrings pictured below.
> 
> Need; Black mary janes, extra jewelry, some sort of weapon (I'm thinking of the croquet mallet from the game, or possibly a flamingo type mallet), some fake blood to smear across my apron
> 
> Pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petticoat and socks came from sockdreams.com
> 
> I think we've almost got the whole Wonderland crew here! Just need a white rabbit and a caterpillar. XD I just adore Alice in Wonderland. One year I plan to theme my entire party that way, but for now, I am satisfied with my costume. I am making it by hand because all the ones I find online are way too slutty for my tastes. Oh, and if anyone knows of any good place to get fairly cheap jewelry that might go with my costume, let me know!


Yay ~ more AIW people ~ Im goin as the White Rabbit ~ check here for my costume update in a bit.  

Thought on the Dead Qn of Hearts... a bag of those real looking rubber hearts that light up.... Spirit Halloween has.


----------



## moonchildani

Lainie said:


> Ok nobody replied to tell me if I'm way off with this (I like it, just need some feedback). Come on humans (and non-humans) What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the fuzziness, daughter has no patience!


The snakes are great ~ to add more heighth ~ might get some green or black tool (stuff that goes under ballerina dresses) and hot glue to crown. Can get wirey kind too....most fabric stores.

Heres a hat thats not a Medusa but gives ya height ideas 









or


----------



## moonchildani

Oooh just thought of something ~

from dollar store .....rubber snakes .... put bendable wire thru them and add to wig or crown.


----------



## moonchildani

*White Rabbit fr Alice In Wonderland*

What are you going as? Alice In Wonderlands ~ White Rabbit
What have you got? My inspiration ....Disneys White Rabbit from the Queen of Hearts Court scene....he's wearing a smock with a big red heart on it and has that funny ruffle collar.








I have so far the dress with heart on it, the ruffle collar, the rabbit mask, the big clock, black and white checked stockings, gloves, white hair and a black and white checked purse.
What have you still to get? Not sure til I do a costume run thru...makeup maybe. And I thought a mini tape recording of "Im late , Im late , for a very important date " Maybe a trumpet with scroll ?

Any in progress pictures? Here's the mask. And the dress from the costume site.


















~ I may make a lil scarier ~ any ideas besides makeup underneith mask?


----------



## kevan321

What are you going as?

The mask


What have you got?

Yellow suit, shirt, yellow hat and a bald cap

What have you still to get?

Need to find green facepaint that'll last the night and not rub/sweat off. Any ideas?

Also really want to find big teeth and possibly a chin as his is awesome

Any in progress pictures?

Not til I get my paint!


----------



## Xen

What are you going as?
Evil Dead 2 Ash

What have you got?
The Shirt, pants, belts, chainsaw

What have you still to get?
My boomstick (sawed off double barrell shotgun) and holster

Any in progress pictures?
It's still has a bit of work to go. Have to gore it up and add some tears, etc.


----------



## Xen

Thought I would show off 2005's while I'm posting. Probably not the right thread, but....

Did Tron that year. One of my more elaborate costumes.


----------



## klown82

Xen said:


> What are you going as?
> Evil Dead 2 Ash


Wow, really looking great so far. Are you planning to get the shirt "batlle damaged"?


----------



## Xen

klown82 said:


> Wow, really looking great so far. Are you planning to get the shirt "batlle damaged"?


Thanks!

Yeah, I still have a bit of work to do. I ran the shirt through a mud puddle yesterday, and am planning on bloodying it up tonight. I will probably remove the left sleeve that the chainsaw arm isn't attached to also. 

I got some auto paint, brick red, to spash the chainsaw with to give it a bit of gore.

If anyone is interested, I used this site to make the chainsaw from a parts saw I got off of ebay:


----------



## Xen

Updated pics of my Ash costume. Distressed the shirt and bought a boomstick. I still need my holster and to age the belts and pants.

Starting to look groovy


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Test run on makeup and final costume (sans prosthetics)
Ruggsville Cheerleader from House of 1000 Corpses:

View attachment 7507


View attachment 7508


View attachment 7509


----------



## moonchildani

*Evil Dead ~ Ash by Xen*



Xen said:


> Updated pics of my Ash costume. Distressed the shirt and bought a boomstick. I still need my holster and to age the belts and pants.
> 
> Starting to look groovy


Groovy it is! Xen ~ Im gonna save your pic and idea for my guy friends when they say ...ah there's nothing I wanna dress up as ~ and when they see your Ash costume ...they'll be like COOL! Way to go!

Ani


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I usually have my costume planned about 11 months in advance, but this year I was completely lazy.

As of 2 hours ago, I am finally on my way. Hoping it works out.

Thankfully, the baby has a costume!


----------



## Techy101

Johnny Thunder said:


> I usually have my costume planned about 11 months in advance, but this year I was completely lazy.
> 
> As of 2 hours ago, I am finally on my way. Hoping it works out.
> 
> Thankfully, the baby has a costume!


What is it?


----------



## OMGDan

Awesome job on the chainsaw Xen.

I was planning on finally doing Ash this year but had to change plans when friends decided we should do a group costume.

Looks like you pretty much nailed it though.


----------



## Lainie

Living DeadGirl said:


> Lainie-Actually I'm totally winging it this year! I used a pattern (for the cheer skirts)for the first time in my life and I am actually shocked I figured it out. You can't look too close though (I cant sew a straight line LOL)-Your Medusa is badass BTW.



LOL LDG, you totally fooled me! And thanks for the compliment, I'm so nervous. This is a Halloween wedding, so I don't want to go overboard but I want to look good. I can't believe I'm all done so early!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Here is the final costume for our group effort-Finally complete: Tiny Firefly...

Tiny from the movie:

View attachment 7676



And Mine:

View attachment 7677


----------



## klown82

Our costumes idea may be a bit lame, but isn't it a recession out there?

*What are you going as?*
Freddy (my gf) V.S. Jason (me) 

*What have you got?*
Jason: Mask, machete, makeup, jacket, long sleeve shirt, Big Bill work pants
Freddy: Hat, glove, Dress, fishnet stockings, High heel boots

*What have you still to get?*
More makeup, white or gray hairspray, boots, fake blood ...

*Note to myself?*
Go clean that mirror!

*Any in progress pictures?*
Just a Jason pic... no Ms. Kruger pics yet


----------



## Booterbunz

Well, I'm going to be a zombie for a school competition and I have aged my costume (rockin crimson colored polyester suit and a beige top from old navy) have yet to tear/rip it or blood stain it as it's been outside "curing" haha in the lovely Washington rain and mud. 

I have my white out contacts, makeup sets, tooth stainer, zombie baby to carry as a prop, and my brain mold to make a jello brain to eat on stage and I think that covers that costume.

For my party on Halloween, I'm going to be a robed vampire. Very basic-cool velvet robe, fancy makeup with my white out lenses and my new fangs with heeled boots. My daughter is going to be a vamp too and my bf is going as a priest?!. 

So, all in all, I think that I'm good. I just need to practice putting those contacts in cause it took me 25 minutes to get just one in a couple of days ago! LOL


----------



## Lainie

moonchildani said:


> Hi ~ great fun Medusa! I did a Medusa costume one year....i bought a store costume and added jewels in all the snakes eyes, real jewels on the front and added gold paint where needed. Make up was BenNye ghoat white with witch green blended all over.



Oh wow, I love what you did with it! I almost bought this costume, but they didn't have the dress in my size. Here is a pic of what I did to my headpiece, but next to yours it's totally lacking....you wouldn't want to sell yours would you? lol


----------



## moonchildani

*Medusa*

Lainie ~
Thanks for the comment ~ The costume isnt as elegant as yours is. I love the dress you have on ~ If I had more time back then I'd of gone with a velvet roman style dress ~

Your headress is great ~ the snakes look like they'll strike at any time ....ooooh haaaa haaaa ~ 

Are ya gonna have any stone statue like collection ...mens heads your turned to stone? LOL Maybe a stone head on a stake. 

~ You'll get many compliments this Halloween ~ 

Ani


----------



## Lainie

Thanks! I like the snakes on mine because they move when I move, it's totally cool! I think that's a great idea of a man's head on a stake! I have 8 days to pull that one off....I will keep you posted and thanks again for all of the encouragement!

Oh and fantastic earrings, I just noticed them!


----------



## Techy101

I'm all finished with my PacMan costume. Here it is in action

YouTube - PacMan costume completed with working mouth


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Techy-you have done an amazing job-I just hope your not gonna do that all night-your gonna be exhausted!! LOL-you rocked it!


----------



## moonchildani

Techy 101 ~ your Pac Man costume is awesome and fab tab u lous ~ Hope your Halloween is wicky wicky wicked good!


----------



## Bilbo

Our group of friends does theme parties for all our birthday parties, so we have an overabundance of costumes. This year we decided to have a dead costume party... we have to resurrect one of our favorite costumes from past years, so I am going as Ash from Army of Darkness/end of Evil Dead 2. Gutted a real chainsaw a few years back. Planning on forgoing the Boom Stick simply because we never could get the sling looking right and a toy flintlock from 1976 just doesn't have the right impact.


----------



## nightdancer16

Not QUITE done yet. I'm going as a wild alley cat, and I've got most of my costume, but I still need to buy all of my makeup and decide what shoes I'm wearing! Only eight days left... eeeek!


----------



## skullboy

Cant find a mask I like so I may need to drag the "Stalk About" out of the basement and use him again.


----------



## Lainie

WOW Techy, amazing! I thought it was amazing as it was, then I saw that it can move too! Spectacular job!


----------



## portia319

Hubby is going as a classic mummy this year. He's sitting on the couch right now trying to figure out how he's going to wrap himself up...

I had a hard time deciding what to be this year. I decided on a Dead Little Miss Muffet. Every Miss Muffet costume online was super hooker so I rented a less hooker costume from the local costume shop. I'm going to stick spiders on my chest, crawling up my neck onto my face and probably some on my arms and then give myself a "dead" look with some make up.


----------



## autumnbr33ze

I'm being Lucy Ricardo [: Home-made black and white polka-dotted dress, apron, and petticoat. Red lipstick. And my hair is red, so I'm just doing the traditional Lucy up-do. I'm excited! [:


----------



## creatrope

It's finished! The H.R. Giger Alien from Alien. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/85494-h-r-giger-inspired-alien-costume.html

Fairly intricate build, at least for me. But I'm pleased at the way it came out and am looking forward to unveil it.


----------



## moonchildani

*Costumes fr 10/24/09 party ~ Female Demon me*

I got invited to a local bar's Costume Halloween bash Sat night ~ 10/24 ~ as most of my friends know Im doing the Alice In Wonderland theme and am gonna be The White Rabbit ~ I decided to go incognito ~ I pulled out one of my wigs and bat wings, a black dress and funky boots and went down to "Magic Man" and found a demon mask. 
Full Mask
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/Halloween09RelaxParty002.jpg
Half Mask (bent mask up underneith when I needed to breathe)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/Halloween09RelaxParty003.jpg
Full Costume (posing in front of half built ..down the rabbit hole tunnel LOL)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/Halloween09RelaxParty004.jpg
I was able to be unknown til I spoke to say hi to someone LOL ....Fun night tho... Here's a few choice costumes there...

Whoopie Cushion
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/Halloween09RelaxParty016.jpg

Prom Date gone wrong 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/Halloween09RelaxParty010.jpg


----------



## Rikki

What are you going as?
My husband and I are going as gypsies

What have you got?
For me: dress, scarves, necklaces, bracelets, earrings, boots, wig, makeup, rings
For him: shirt, vest, pants, hat, boots, belt, coin belt, necklace, earring

What have you still to get?
He's going to let some "scruff" grow this week. Otherwise, we're done!

Any in progress pictures?
What do you guys think? I know it doesn't top last year but I just couldn't afford to spend that much this time around! I've got less than $100 in both costumes (about $20 worth of jewelry and scarves in mine and the rest in his - boots take up most of that!).


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

moonchildani: hehe, always fun to do the old switcharoo for an event when everyone expects you as something else. Fun costume!

Rikki: you both look awesome! Your costume has a lovely mysterious quality.


----------



## SinCity

Almost satisfied with mine. Mine is pretty simple, a well dressed demon. A nice black suit, black scelra contacts, and horns. I'm not sure which horns to with yet. But other wise, I've got a very slick, sophisticated look with these 3 items.


----------



## icyuod2

i'm calling it a done deal


----------



## Rikki

I'm seeing some awesome costumes this year! Good job to you all (especially that Alien costume - it's fantastic)!


----------



## OMGDan

My friend and I blooding up our scrubs just a lil earlier.

Did the scrubs top, pants, surgical mask and ID. But my hands were way too covered in fake blood to keep using the camera.

Hopefully the pics i'll have on next week after this wild weekend will give them justice.


----------



## Booterbunz

icyudo- Were you inspired by the jekyl from thirteen ghosts? That's who I'd love to be next halloween...gotta get working on that face cage! I love your costume, especially the severed head in the baggie prop! Kudo's!


----------



## Techy101

Today saw some more work done. I only have a crappy cell phone picture right now, but I'll have better ones soon. The eyes are all done on both sides, insides are all painted black, the red screen on the front of the Ghost has been replaced with the same black stuff that makes PacMan's mouth. This happened after a small accident with a piece of cardboard and the costume..... 

Pacman also got another coat of paint on the middle and one side. Tomorrow it'll get a second coat on the other too. It's been getting very dirty through the continuing work, so I want it to look good again. 

Ghost when it can be eaten...


----------



## Techy101

I'm officially done!










I realize that the order is reversed. I was in a rush.


----------

